# Aide choix iPad



## Azureus89 (14 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour je viens vous demander conseil pour l’achat d’un futur iPad qui viendra compléter mon iPhone 7. Mon budget est de 200 euros maximum et mon utilisation c’est recherche internet consultation mail ,YouTube 
Je voudrais qu’il soit encore « performant » et qu’il ne soit plus utilisable dans les 2 ans à venir 
J’ai vu en occasion un iPad mini 2 32go a 230 euros et ,
Un iPad 3 retina 32 go a 220 euros
Avez d’autres modèles à me conseiller?
Merci d’avance


----------



## Azureus89 (16 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour 
J’ai la possibilité d’avoir un iPad 2 modèle A1395 pour 80 euros 
Il a la version 9.3.5 
Est ce que je vous pourrais en profiter sans que sa rame toutes les 5 min ?sa sera pour naviguer mettre des photos Youtube consultation de mail en plus de mon iPhone 7
Merci


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

Azureus89 a dit:


> Est ce que je vous pourrais en profiter sans que sa rame toutes les 5 min ?sa sera pour naviguer mettre des photos Youtube consultation de mail en plus de mon iPhone 7


Il y a quelques temps, j'ai repris mon iPad Mini 1 en main (puce A5 comme l'iPad 2, et même version d'iOS 9 de mémoire).
Ça marche MAIS... c'est lent, ça lague. Je ne peux pas dire que c'est inexploitable. J'ai pu utiliser Safari, l'app YouTube...etc, mais c'est la même sensation de rouler à 60km/h sur l'autoroute quand tu es habitué à conduire ou double (ou plus)... donc au final l'écran est plus grand que l'iPhone mais c'est "pain in the ass".

Peut-être que la taille d'écran justifiera ta patience (9.7" vs 4.7" pour toi au lieu de 7.9" vs 5.5" pour moi)?
En tout cas je déconseille: acheter un prix seul n'est jamais une bonne solution


----------



## Azureus89 (16 Novembre 2017)

D’ accord merci de ta réponse tu conseillerais de prendre un iPad à partir de quel modèle sans me ruiner et pouvoir en profiter un maximum de temps ?


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

Azureus89 a dit:


> tu conseillerais de prendre un iPad à partir de quel modèle sans me ruiner et pouvoir en profiter un maximum de temps ?


Maximum de temps, c'est toujours subjectif...
J'ai récemment acheté un iPad Mini 4 (puce A8) et je vois que c'est encore exploitable mais "à la limite" (ça lague parfois un peu: il est sous iOS 11 je précise).

Je considère (mais cela n'engage que moi) que les 2 devices iPad/ iPhone doivent peu ou prou fonctionner de pair:
_ Ça m'embête aussi d'avoir un iPhone 7 Plus bien plus véloce (écran plus qualitatif, processeur plus puissant, TouchID 2ème génération, Taptic Engine, 3D Touch que j'utilise beaucoup pour déplacer le curseur...) que mon iPad Mini 4: je n'ai pas le même plaisir d'usage, donc ça me force à réfléchir à 2x si l'écran plus grand va me servir...
_ Ça m'embête d'avoir un OS différent, donc je ne supporterais pas d'avoir iOS 9 sur l'iPad et iOS 11 sur l'iPhone par exemple (pour les usages comme Split View, ou le Dock, c'est différent car c'est inhérent à la grande taille d'un iPad).
On le voit d'ailleurs déjà avec les possesseurs d'iPhone X qui paradoxalement se retrouve un peu désorientés lorsqu'ils repassent sur iPad puisque les nouvelles gestures ne sont pas transposables!

Pour répondre à la question, je pense qu'un A9X (donc iPad Pro 9.7" ou iPad Pro 12.9" 1ère génération) est aujourd'hui un bon processeur (pour de la seconde main) pour voir venir un minimum de temps.
L'A9 de l'iPad 2017 (neuf donc) est bien pour aujourd'hui mais va être je pense assez vite à la traîne. C'est un iPad avec 2 ans d'espérance de vie.
Ou alors choper un iPad plus ancien à vil prix en sachant qu'il va durer 1 an: idéalement un iPad Air ou Air 2 ou Mini 4, mais... le problème est que la cote est bien trop haute (selon moi) en occasion (en considérant leur durée de vie à partir d'aujourd'hui).

_Pour ma part, je suis surtout en pleine remise en question personnelle sur l'intérêt d'un iPad (hormis les aspects "pro" avec le Pencil par exemple).
J'envisage personnellement de revendre mon Mini: mon iPhone 7 Plus me va bien pour les usages courants, pour le web je préfère largement mon MacBook, et pour la lecture j'envisage finalement un Kindle._


----------



## Azureus89 (16 Novembre 2017)

Du coup je peux l’avoir à 40 euros sa peut être une bonne affaire ?


----------



## ibabar (16 Novembre 2017)

Azureus89 a dit:


> Du coup je peux l’avoir à 40 euros sa peut être une bonne affaire ?


A 40€ tu ne prends pas beaucoup de risques...
Même si perso je considère que dépenser de l'argent pour un produit non adapté à ses besoins, même à 1€, c'est toujours trop d'argent...


----------

